# Code 0307 0302 and timing chain guides



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

I been meaning to post these question(s) for the last two weeks.

Okay yesterday my ECM threw out a code 0307 Closed Loop Operation. It referes to the O2 Sensor. I replaced it and cleared out the codes. Is there a better description of what that code mean? 

I also had another code, 0302 EGR Function. I replaced the EGR valve 16 months ago. I took the valve off and cleaned out all the carbon buildup everything seemed to be okay for a few weeks, now the same code is back. I don't think its the valve sticking, as I manually can move it up and down and it effects the engine idle. Any suggestions?

Finally I'm considering removing the timing chain guide because its getting louder and louder over the past few months and I'm afraid a catsphore<<sp is coming soon. How long does this job take to do or is it even necessay? Any special tools required and should I replace it with a new one or not?

Thanks
Frank


----------



## vader3120 (Nov 12, 2006)

For the guide, i believe its just removing the valve cover and removing the 2 bolts that hold in the upper guide. I took it off while i was rebuilding the engine.

For the code though, i dont know if the BPT affects this, but i would check that as well, and make sure all those lines are good, and not clamped anywhere or leaking. It could be a bad wire or connection.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

its spelled catastrophe :thumbup:


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> its spelled catastrophe :thumbup:



Gee thanks... So now that you pointed out my grammar how about my questions as well?

ps. Did you see some of the dopes camped out at Walmart in Derry for the PS3, in the pouring rain. I could have made a fourtune in umbrellas last night

Frank


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> its spelled catastrophe :thumbup:



Gee thanks... So now that you pointed out my grammar how about my questions as well?

ps. Did you see some of the dopes camped out at Walmart in Derry for the PS3, in the pouring rain. I could have made a fourtune in umbrellas last night

Frank


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I got nothing on your problems. Nothing even comes to mind as to what it could be.

As for the people in the rain, I laugh but I was tempted myself. Since those things buy for $600 and sell for $3000 right now I think its well worth it to make one months pay for me in probably 2 days time. *shrug* But I'm glad I wasn't in the rain. The only reason I knew it was raining hard was because the roof leaks at Velcro. 

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> I got nothing on your problems. Nothing even comes to mind as to what it could be.
> 
> As for the people in the rain, I laugh but I was tempted myself. Since those things buy for $600 and sell for $3000 right now I think its well worth it to make one months pay for me in probably 2 days time. *shrug* But I'm glad I wasn't in the rain. The only reason I knew it was raining hard was because the roof leaks at Velcro.
> 
> Darktide



Thanks anyways, maybe ASLEEP will cue in with some information. I'm considering removing the chain guides anyways because there rattling like hell for the past 2 months. Because of all the mositer we have been getting I have to start and warm my car up for 5 minutes before I take off. If not it stalls out everytime I press the gas pedal. Oh well,when it rains it pours with my car issues.

I was at Walmart, aka WallyWorld, Wed in Derry and I saw a few people camping outside. Ridiculous, in 3 months if I wanted to buy a PS3 I can just walk in and puck down $600,than again a Xbox is 1/2 the price.

Velcro leaking!!! Why not use the material you guys make and patch the hole up? I saw on monster board there hiring.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

the ceilings are really high up or I would patch it up.


And yeah they are hiring for the positions that no one inside wants to fill... Mind you there is a good reason for that. I'm still waiting to hear back from General Electric about the welding job. 

Good luck on the car thing. I've been happy since my swap. My camaro runs like a dream and has so much more power... its gunna be a fun winter though.

Darktide


----------

